# "Instant" no-waiting period 2014 Bayreuth tickets to go on sale this year



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

In an exercise seemingly to study how servers are overloaded and crash, Bayreuth is offering instant tickets to select performances of the 2014 festival outside of the conventional waiting list.

http://tickets.bayreuther-festspiele.de/en/info

They go on sale on Oct. 13, 2013.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Those tickets will be gone within the first five seconds, I'll bet.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

So it took about 2 hours battling server errors, but I got a 2014 Ring Cycle.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Ah that's wonderful Couchie. I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

yay couchie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Also picked up a Tannhauser for an inbetween day. Thankfully the high-stress order process didn't leave any time to think about how much money I was potentially spending. Meh, you only live once.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I am so jealous...

Say hello to Wagner's ghost for me!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> So it took about 2 hours battling server errors, but I got a 2014 Ring Cycle.


So pleased you managed to battle through! Great!


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Will they be doing this every year?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

There is a ring for sale right now!

That means it may be worth checking periodically for returned tickets as they do open the up for sale again on the website.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

There was.....


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

If anyone comes across a spare ticket, I'll take it. If they do the same next year I really should have a crack at this.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep checking the website. The system is set up so that when you check out your order on the website, you do not actually have to purchase your ticket, but you enter a "binding agreement" to purchase a ticket (whatever that means), and you can pay at a later date. I expect tickets to become available as people discover they cannot afford to fulfill the "binding agreement".


----------

